# [V/Ebay] Shuttle Barebone mit 3000+ AMD und Komponenten



## Keuleman (1. September 2009)

Hallo,

als kleine Info an Interessierte, im Moment habe ich bei Ebay meinen Shuttle Barebone im Angebot.
Eckdaten:

- SN45GV3
- 1 GB Ram
- Geforce 7600GS / 256 MB / passive Kühlung / ASUS
- Creative Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS
- 120 GB Platte
- AMD Barton 3000+

Zum Zocken natürlich nicht mehr der Beste aber für Musik, Filme und Surfen mehr als passend. Recht leise da passiv gekühlte Grafikkarte.

Hier der Link:

cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll


----------

